# New Member would love some tips



## Trajanus (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello all, just wanted to make my first intro post. I'm a young (32) retired single man looking to live/study in Thailand. Already had a fortnight in Bangkok and found a language school to go to around sukhumvit 33. I'd want to live as close to soi 33 and I can afford about 35k baht per month rent with about 100k baht more for expenses per month. I'm looking on the net but it just seems like there's not much out there. I am a bit worried about the availability of a proper weightlifting gym. All the apartment areas seem to only have machines, but like I said I've only seen internet photos. I'm looking through all the old posts for info now, but any tips would be appreciated!


----------

